# Sonnenbarsche füttern?



## Barscher (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fadenalgen Fluch und Segen*

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips geben wie ich meine Sonnenbarsche füttern kann?


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche füttern?*

Moin,

ich hab mal mit Deinem Beitrag ein neues Thema aufgemacht und den zweiten, gleichlautenden, aus Dieters Teichbau rausgelöscht.
Wie wäre es, wenn Du statt hier die Themen kreuz und quer zu beantworten, erstmal nachschaust, ob die Frage oder die Antwort dazu passt?! 

Oder willst Du uns Moderatoren hier einfach nur mit Arbeit versorgen?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche füttern?*

Hi.

Sonnenbarsche brauchst du eigentlich nicht füttern, die finden im Teich genug.

Falls du sie trotzdem füttern willst, kannst du sie bspw. mit Regen- oder Kompostwürmern, __ Spinnen, Insekten - __ Heuschrecken, Grillen, __ Fliegen usw. aber keine Bienen, __ Wespen o.ä., Mehlwürmern und verschiedenen Mückenlarven füttern. Wenn du es schaffst sie dran zu gewöhnen, kannst du auch Trockenfutter füttern. Lebendfutter ist aber besser.


----------

